

Rack Hardware Innovation - jgamman
http://www.thureon.com/armarac.htm
they just got silver at the 2008 International Design Excellence Awards.  there's more to start-ups that software...
======
jgamman
they just got silver at the 2008 International Design Excellence Awards.
[http://www.nzherald.co.nz/section/story.cfm?c_id=5&objec...](http://www.nzherald.co.nz/section/story.cfm?c_id=5&objectid=10522561)
there's more to start-ups that software...

